# Detroit, Michigan



## Buckster (Oct 26, 2009)

My home town, Detroit, MI.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, great skies.


----------



## DReali (Oct 26, 2009)

wow, some stunning shots there! Is it just me though or does the horizon seem slightly off in the first one? The buildings look upright but the water seems to be flowing off to the right. I'm a bit confused.....


----------



## Buckster (Oct 26, 2009)

DReali said:


> wow, some stunning shots there!


Thanks!



DReali said:


> Is it just me though or does the horizon seem slightly off in the first one? The buildings look upright but the water seems to be flowing off to the right. I'm a bit confused.....


It's an issue with perspective.  Shot from Belle Isle, out in the river, the shoreline seen is not perpendicular to the camera position.  The left side of the composition is further away than the right side, thus the perspective pushes slightly up and toward the center of the shot.

Imagine (or try) standing in the middle of a road and shooting a closeup of the buildings down the street with a long lens, including the curb and part of the street, and you'll see the same thing happen.


----------



## helloyo53 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi there.

Those are some great pictures of a great place to visit: The Detroit River.  The colour of the sky is absolutely stunning.

One thing I noticed in the first, second and last picture, is there is a little bit of noise in the sky, though this was probably from using a higher ISO.

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Exhibiter (Oct 26, 2009)

Very nice work, its good to see Detroit put in a good light.

I just wonder how safe you were on Belle Isle at night?


----------



## Buckster (Oct 26, 2009)

Exhibiter said:


> Very nice work, its good to see Detroit put in a good light.
> 
> I just wonder how safe you were on Belle Isle at night?


I've never had any trouble there.  Actually, I've worked and shot in a lot of places that people said would get me killed, and so far, no problems.  Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nominated.

October Photo Of The Month


----------



## Buckster (Oct 26, 2009)

sabbath999 said:


> Nominated.
> 
> October Photo Of The Month


Wow!  Thank you kindly!  I'm honored that you found it worthy of a nomination!


----------



## gian133 (Oct 27, 2009)

awsome pictures.
i especially love number 3.
after seeing this, i'm gonna have to get down there. i'm about 45 min north of the city. 

great


----------



## RockDawg (Oct 29, 2009)

Those are great shots.  Every one of them!


----------



## boomer (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome! My home town too


----------

